# Grafikvergleich



## lollercoaster (11. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr die Grafik von Warhammer online findet (ausgehend von jetztigen Screenshots).
Ich persönlich finde die Grafik gut, jedoch noch nicht SEHRgut, besser als die von WoW, jedoch schlechter als die von HDRO^^

Also eure Meinung ist gefragt!
(Ihr könnt ganz subjektiv beurteilen, da "besser" ja immer etwas ist, das im Auge des Betrachters liegt)

PS:
Sollte es einen Thread mit einem solchen Inhalt bereits geben.
-> Link schicken
    ->Thread schließen

Edit: Mist, habe mich bei der WoW-Frage vertippt. Muss natürlich heißen: "Findet ihr die Grafik von WAR besser/schlechter/gleich(ähnlich) wie die Grafik in WoW?".
       -Bitte begründet eure Votes in einem Kommentar, muss nicht lang sein, will einfach nur mal wissen wiso ihr denkt was ihr denkt bzw. was überhuapt eure Meinung dazu ist.


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr die Grafik von Warhammer online findet (ausgehend von jetztigen Screenshots).
> Ich persönlich finde die Grafik gut, jedoch noch nicht SEHRgut, besser als die von WoW, jedoch schlechter als die von HDRO^^
> 
> Also eure Meinung ist gefragt!
> ...




Da ich War bisher noch nicht gespielt habe, kann ich auch nicht sagen wie ich die Grafik finde, da ich sowas nicht anhand von Screenshots oder Youtube Videos ausmache.
Selbst wenn ich nen Beta key hätte und Spielen könnte... es ist eine Beta, keine release version.


----------



## Barondil (11. Februar 2008)

Naja die Frage ist ein bisschen zu früh finde ich. Denn in Gegensatz zu Lotro und WoW, befindet sich WAR noch in der Beta. Und ich schätze mal, dass der Release noch verschoben wird. 4.Quartal 2008 ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. Ansonsten habe ich mal passender Weise zu den Thread ein netten Forenpost gefunden, wo man Vergleichsbilder zwischen WAR und WoW bestaunen kann. (Bedenkt die WAR Bilder stammen aus der Alpha)

Vergleichsbilder


----------



## Sagardo (11. Februar 2008)

Sie wird schon Detailreicher als die WOWGrafik und wird auch gut aussehen.
Aber eine Grafik von HdRo wird sie erstmal nicht erreichen, da sie ja sehr viele Chars zeitgleich darstellen soll und dennoch kaum oder besser garnicht ruckeln soll auf schlechteren Systemen.
Viellecht gibt es ja später auch die Wahl zwischen 2 Arten von Texturen "Highdefinition und Medium Quality" so zu sagen ^^


----------



## lollercoaster (11. Februar 2008)

Barondil schrieb:


> Naja die Frage ist ein bisschen zu früh finde ich. Denn in Gegensatz zu Lotro und WoW, befindet sich WAR noch in der Beta. Und ich schätze mal, dass der Release noch verschoben wird. 4.Quartal 2008 ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. Ansonsten habe ich mal passender Weise zu den Thread ein netten Forenpost gefunden, wo man Vergleichsbilder zwischen WAR und WoW bestaunen kann. (Bedenkt die WAR Bilder stammen aus der Alpha)
> 
> Vergleichsbilder


1.Wirklich schöne Vergleichsbilder solltet ihr angucken^^
2. Zu früh ist es für einen endgültigen Grafikvergleich.
    Jedoch nicht zu früh um schon ein mal über den Grafikstil/art zu diskutieren. Außerdem wäre das Spiel jetzt schon auf dem Markt, wäre Mythic nicht mit seiner "Wir wollen ein fehlerfreies Spiel auf den Markt bringen" Masche gekommen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2008)

Liegt das nicht irgendwie auf der Hand das die Grafik besser wird, als WoW und HdRO?​


----------



## Sagardo (11. Februar 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht irgendwie auf der Hand das die Grafik besser wird, als WoW und HdRO?​




Wieso?


----------



## Alarien (11. Februar 2008)

Das War eine bessere Grafik wie WoW hat ist klar, schließlich hat WoW schon gut 3 Jahre aufm Buckel plus noch ne Engine die scheinbar aus WC3 stammt. 

Vor 3 Jahren sah WoW auch sehr sehr gut aus, heute halt nicht mehr.

Was mich eher ärgert das Blizzard nicht endlich mal nen Grafikupdate macht, die ausrede von wegen wir wollen Comicgrafik zieht nicht. WAR macht das gut vor, hier hat die Grafik auch einen leicht Comichaften stil. Einfach mal den Charakteren mehr als nur 2 Polygone schenken und dann wär WoW wieder halbwegs up2date. 
Jedoch könnte man damit ja Kunden verlieren die noch auf 486ern spielen.


----------



## Sagardo (11. Februar 2008)

Die Grafikengine von War gab es aber schon vor Release von WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also kann das wohl kein Argument sein.

Ausserdem wurde die WOW-Grafik schon zum Release als Kaugummigrafik verspotet und war niemals das Maß der Dinge auch nicht zu Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (11. Februar 2008)

finds auch bisi zu früh da den aktuellen screenshots noch die lichte und schatten-effekte fehlen. dazu kann ich mir gut vostellen, dass die texturen zur zeit auf low eingestellt sind um es stabiler am laufen zu haben.
aber ich denke da das spiel um einiges später rauskommt kann man davon ausgehen das es besser ausschaut als die beiden.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit die Grafik von W.A.R. erheblich vrbessern wird, da man bestimmt nicht so Kommentare bekommen möchte die auf Seiten WoW herrschen und eine bessere Grafik halt schon mehr Atmosphäre bringt und GW darauf auch viel Wert legt. Derzeit schauts schon recht manierlich aus und wird bei Release vielleicht schon ewtwas peppig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

W.A.R. is coming  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

find die grafik gut
besser als die wow-grafik auf jedenfall
und ähnlich wie die von hdro, jedoch ein wenig schlechter

*im großen und ganzen find ich ich die grafik optimal für ein mmorpg das auf größere schlachten ausgelegt ist*


----------



## Kresse (12. Februar 2008)

Ich frage mich echt, wie man so dumm sein kann wie du Ehnoah.
Dir ist schon klar, dass du mit nahezu allen Posts die du heute gemacht hast gegen die NDA verstoßen hast oder ? Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, warum Mythic und GOA Leute wie dich in die Beta einladen während die Gilden die schon ca 1 1/2 Jahre auf das Spiel warten weiterhin vertröstet werden.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte mal etwas zur Grafik von WOW und WAR im Vergleich sagen und zwar dass ich finde, dass WAR schon die eine bessere (technisch gesehen) Grafik als WoW hat was aber nicht heißen muss, dass die Grafik von WoW insgesamt schlechter ist als die von WAR denn mir perönlich gefällt der Comicstyle in WoW sehr gut.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Sagardo (12. Februar 2008)

> Ich möchte mal etwas zur Grafik von WOW und WAR im Vergleich sagen und zwar dass ich finde, dass WAR schon die eine bessere (technisch gesehen) Grafik als WoW hat was aber nicht heißen muss, dass die Grafik von WoW insgesamt schlechter ist als die von WAR denn mir perönlich gefällt der Comicstyle in WoW sehr gut.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin



Dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen ausser das mir die Screens von WAR besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sagardo


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

da fällt mir direkt das bild ein: WAR-WOW-GrafikVergleich


----------



## Thrawns (13. Februar 2008)

Es würde mich schon sehr sehr wundern, wenn die WAR-Grafik schlechter sein sollte als die von WoW. Ganz davon ab, dass der Stil ein anderer ist (halt passend zum Setting), hat die WoW-Engine schon das ein oder andere Jahr auf dem Buckel während WAR relativ frisch daher kommt. Und da WAR noch in der Entwicklung ist, aber meiner Meinung nach auf den Screenshots schon jetzt auf Höhe von WoW liegt, prognostiziere ich einen Grafiksieg von WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wird es kein Grafikfeuerwerk werden. Wie bereits oben erwähnt: das Spiel muss auch mit vielen Spielern flüssig laufen. Da ist keine Call of Duty 4 Grafik zu erwarten.


----------



## colamix (15. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Da ich War bisher noch nicht gespielt habe, kann ich auch nicht sagen wie ich die Grafik finde, da ich sowas nicht anhand von Screenshots oder Youtube Videos ausmache.
> Selbst wenn ich nen Beta key hätte und Spielen könnte... es ist eine Beta, keine release version.




absolut richtig. sie wird zu 100% besser als wow sein, da besteht gar keine frage. besser als hdro könnte das game in der endversion sein. die charakter sehen grafisch jettz schon besser aus als hdro/wow jetzt müsste die welt noch angepasst werden. soviel ich gehört hab ist die graifk in der beta eh nur auf ganz low einstellbar.


----------



## Sin (15. Februar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> absolut richtig. sie wird zu 100% besser als wow sein, da besteht gar keine frage. besser als hdro könnte das game in der endversion sein. die charakter sehen grafisch jettz schon besser aus als hdro/wow jetzt müsste die welt noch angepasst werden. soviel ich gehört hab ist die graifk in der beta eh nur auf ganz low einstellbar.



Hmm ich würde es etwas differenzierter sehen. Wenn ich mir momentan diverse screenshots ansehe, sehe ich dass Entwickler viel Liebe in das Charakter Design gelegt haben. 
Das ist zwar bei HDRO auch so, jedoch legt Turbine dort doch ein wenig mehr auf das gesammte Setting. Also extrem viele Umgebungsdetails, hohe sichtweite, viele Gräser, dafür ein klein wenig weniger Details bei den Charakteren.

Ich würde es mal so sagen: Wer einen low bis mid/high PC hat, erlebt bei War eine bessere Grafik als bei Hdro, da Hdro doch gerade mit Directx 10 features sehr hardware hungrig ist.
Wer jedoch einen absoluten Highend Rechner hat, wird bei Hdro ein besseres stimmiges "etwas" erleben als bei War. (wobei ich nicht sagen will das War scheisse aussieht auf nem High end Rechner ^^)


----------



## Grimtom (15. Februar 2008)

Die Grafik von DaoC sah schon besser aus, als die Grafik von WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher wird wohl W.A.R die Grafik von WoW um Welten übertreffen. Ist eigentlich jetzt schon weit besser.
Die Sache mit der HdRO Grafik, ich habe noch immer den "Wooow" Effekt, wenn ich in ein neues Gebiet komme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer dann die bessere Grafik hat, bleibt abzuwarten. Man wirds beim Release "sehen".


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie find ich die Umfrage, sorry, dass ich es so sage, echt unsinnig. Da stimmen halt Leute ab die noch nie die Grafik von WAR gesehen haben. Das ist wie wenn du eine Umfrage machst in der du frägst ob die Sonne auf dem Mars heller leuchtet als auf der Erde ... das Ergebnis der Umfrage hätte gleich viel Wert.

Es stimmen vielleicht 10% ab die eine Ahnung haben und den Rest kannst in die Tonne treten. Die Umfrage kannst machen wenn das Spiel mal released ist evtl stimmen dann auch Leute ab die die Grafik wirklich mit full Details usw gesehen haben und selbst dann müssten sie auch WoW / HdR gespielt haben um hier einen sinnvollen Vergleich anstellen zu können.

Cheers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (16. Februar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> irgendwie find ich die Umfrage, sorry, dass ich es so sage, echt unsinnig. Da stimmen halt Leute ab die noch nie die Grafik von WAR gesehen haben. Das ist wie wenn du eine Umfrage machst in der du frägst ob die Sonne auf dem Mars heller leuchtet als auf der Erde ... das Ergebnis der Umfrage hätte gleich viel Wert.
> ...




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht  

Cheers

[edit]


Hier habe ich aber noch einen sehr schönen Screenshot von WAR und Hier ist noch einer nur um mal zu zeigen, dass die Grafik sich aufjedenfall auch stark von WOW unterscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werde aufjedenfall mit der Grafik zufrieden sein denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (17. Februar 2008)

@Pente: Gut, dass es jemand gesagt hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Sagardo: Beim zweiten Screen finde ich die Beleuchtung einfach nur (WAR)Hammer!


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2008)

Um auch noch ein paar aktuelle Screens zu posten die ich schön finde:

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...013008_SS14.jpg

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...013008_SS05.jpg

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...013008_SS06.jpg


Mehr brauch ich glaub dazu nicht mehr sagen, bildet euch selbst eure Meinung hierzu. Aber bitte vergleicht WoW / WAR nicht auf dieser Ebene ... der Stil und die Atmosphäre der beiden Spiele unterscheidet sich einfach grundlegend. WAR geht grafisch gesehen von der gesamten Atmosphäre mehr in Richtung Mittelalter und erinnert viele sicher an Spiele wie Gothic I-III und sorry aber Gothic I-III hat auch niemand grafisch mit WoW verglichen, wozu auch das ist ein komplett anderer Stil.


----------



## Caion (18. Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass man den Release abwarten sollte. Bis dahin kann sich so viel noch ändern (kommt immer drauf an, wie oft der noch verschoben wird *g*).


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2008)

Die Grafik ist allemal gut genug, entscheidend wird allein sein ob das Spiel selbst etwas taugt.


----------



## skunkie (18. Februar 2008)

Was soll dieser Quatsch, nach einem Screenshot von WAR das Spiel zu beurteilen. Kannst du nicht einfach mal warten bis das Spiel da ist, außerdem ist Grafik jedem sein persönlicher Geschmack, ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wer die Grafik von LOTRO besser findet wie WOW. Einfach nur glasig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2008)

Zumindest die Landschaftsgrafik von LOTRO ist auch besser als die von Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Animationen fällt dann z.B. ein wenig auf dass offenbar kein Motioncapturing zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## Wagdy (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Grafik als sehr gut beurteilt, ist aber eigene Empfindung ^^

Bei den beiden anderen habe ich gleich gewählt, denn jeder der drei Arten hat Ihren eigenen Stil.
WoW hat ne gute Comic-Grafik.
HdRO hat auch ne nette Grafik, aber halt eher Hochmittelalter.
Und WAR , ja WAR würd ich eher in das Frühmittelalter stecken, aber auf jeden Fall düsterer wie HdRO.

Naja, meine Meinung, wer sie nicht mag, muß sie nicht vertreten^^

Greetz


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Februar 2008)

Die frage ist einfach: Hat der Herr der Ringe ca. ein halbes Jahr vor dem Erscheinen schon so ausgesehen wie er es heute tut?

Die Entwickler haben noch Zeit, und die Grafik jetzt schon bewerten ist ein bischen unsinnig.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Februar 2008)

WAR ist eher Renaissance vom Stil her ... HdRO eher Mittelalter @Wagdy
auch wenn WAR düsterer ist, daher meist primitiver wirkt.

PS: Grafik auf dem ersten Screen von pente (sigmar priester) find ich sehr toll, da die Stadt sehr stimmig aussieht udn shcon ausgeleuchtet ist.
Die anderen beiden dagegen wirken noch recht flach, keine Schatten und Lichtberechnung, einfache, flächige Texturen und irgendwie detailarm.

So wie icha uch DaoC fand, die Städte sahen immer sehr interessant aus, hingegen die Landschaft imemr sehr steril und künstlich ... da fehlen einfach noch die Gräser/Büsche/Steine und anderes Zeug, das eine realere Szenerie ausmacht (Da brilierte ja Gothic 1-3,  da war die Umwelt wirklich genial gestaltet, vor allem G3 auf höcster Einstellung war ne imposante Landschaftsanimation... wenn auch das Spiel recht flach war^^ --> soll heißen vom Style der Natur etwas mehr noch an G2 orientieren, würde auch keinen älteren Rechner heutzutage überlasten und dennoch wesentl besser aussehen als die Screens und eine bessere Atmosphäre abgeben --- mMn)


----------



## Varek Varsson (26. Februar 2008)

man kann nicht sagen wie die grafik ist.klar ist die auf sreenshots etc. toll aber guck dir mal die beta grafik an...... die spricht für sich.

und die wie immer passende antwort beim thema WAR ist:

*abwarten, kann sich noch einiges ändern*


----------



## Eisblut83 (26. Februar 2008)

Der größte scheiß überhaupt, diese grafiken miteinander zu vergleichen.

gerade WAR und WoW zu vergleichen grenzt an ***

Iss ne andere Grafikengine, es würde nix anderes zu wow passen und fertig.

Aoc wird ne hammer grafik, warum haste das ma nicht mit eingebaut? die grafikengine ist fast identisch wie die von WAR


----------



## -Haihappen- (26. Februar 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> Aoc wird ne hammer grafik, warum haste das ma nicht mit eingebaut? die grafikengine ist fast identisch wie die von WAR


Warum Screenshots von ebenfalls unfertigen Spielen posten?


----------



## Sagardo (27. Februar 2008)

> Der größte scheiß überhaupt, diese grafiken miteinander zu vergleichen.
> 
> gerade WAR und WoW zu vergleichen grenzt an ***
> 
> ...



Naja immerhin finden "nur" 63% der Leute die WAR Grafik besser als die von WOW, also scheint es ja nicht sooo ein *** zu sein.

Außerdem sehe Ich in diesen 3 Titeln die 3 führenden MMO's in Europa warum sollte man sie also nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen? Weil WOW dabei schlecht rum kommt ? 
Da du ja sehr zufrieden mit der Grafik von WOW bist kannst du doch froh sein, aber dennoch zeigt die Umfrage ein Ergebnis auch wenn das nicht stark abweichend vom Erwarteten ist.


----------



## Grimtom (27. Februar 2008)

Naja, eigentlich solltem man mal abwarten, bevor man etwas vergleicht. Ich meine HdRO und WoW sind fertig. AoC und WAR noch in der Beta. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass die beiden Spiele schon in der finalen Grafikpracht strahlen.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Februar 2008)

Naja wir reden hier von einem Spiel was noch nicht mal alle Grafikdetails eingebaut bekommen hat wie zb. die Beleuchtung, Schatten usw. Wir sollten so eine Umfrage nochmal starten wenn das Spiel herausgekommen ist. ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (27. Februar 2008)

Das einzigste was immoment gut detailliert ist, sind die meisten Charaktere. Der Rest wie z.B. die Umgebung wurden nur kurz eingebaut, ohne Gras oder so ein paar Fähnchen usw. und deshalb kann man noch nicht allzu viel dazu sagen, weil sich noch einiges verändern wird.


----------



## -NiX- (2. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Die Grafik von DaoC sah schon besser aus, als die Grafik von WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Leute "bessere Grafik" gleichbedeutend mit "gefällt mir besser" ansehen. Die "bessere" Grafik wirds wohl nicht geben. Eine bessere Engine vielleicht, weil mehr Polygone, mehr Effekte, mehr Performance. Aber der Rest liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Meiner Meinung nach (bei WAR kann ich bisher nur nach Fotos und Videos urteilen) machen beide Ihre Sache gleich gut. Ich halte es zumindest für eine beachtliche Leistung, mit einer für heutige Verhältnisse alten Engine eine derartige Atmosphäre rüberzubringen, wie es die Grafiker und Animations-Spezis bei Blizzard geschafft haben. Man kann sagen was man will, es ist einfach stimmig. 

Das haben meiner Meinung nach z.B. die HdRO-Macher trotz der deutlich leistungsfähigeren Engine nicht so gut hinbekommen. Für mich kommt da nicht so viel rüber, alleine wenn ich an die holprige Animation der Zwerge denke. Im Standbild sehen die um Welten besser aus als in WoW, aber im Spiel gefallen sie mir nicht. Mal sehen, wie das bei WAR sein wird.

Ausserdem habe ich generell ein Problem mit Spielen, die "realistisch" aussehen wollen. Oblivion zum Beispiel fand ich furchtbar hässlich. Wenn ein Charakter echt aussehen soll, dann kann der doch nicht so ein dummes Gesicht haben. Oder Zähne, die aussehen, als ob sich da einer eine Reihe Kaugummis rein-operiert hat. Sowas kann mir bei Spielen, die deutlich zeigen, dass sie nicht die reale Welt abbilden, nicht passieren. Da weiß ich von vornherein, dass es nicht echt aussehen soll.

mfG, NiX


----------



## FirstGuardian (2. März 2008)

/signed

Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu! 
Ich sehe diese Umfrage eher als eine Momentaufnahme - War wird sich noch in verschiedenen Punkten verändern, und wohin, das wissen nur die Entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke die Umfragen sollte anstatt "wie findet ihr die Grafik" eher "Welche Grafik gefällt euch zum aktuellen Stand besser?" oder so heißen - denke mal der Threadersteller hat dies auch so gemeint, denn ich bezweifel man, dass die meisten hier, die Effizienz und somit auch die Qualität einer Grafik-Engine beurteilen können (mich mit eingeschlossen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (2. März 2008)

Das Ergebnis ist ja erschreckend,selbst wer das Spiel nur von Bildern kennt,wie kann nur sagen dass die Grafik besser ist als WoW.Oh Gott.


----------



## Kresse (2. März 2008)

Die Grafik von WAR ist auf den jetzigen Bildern schon besser als die von WoW und man muss bedenken, dass die Licht - und Schatteneffekte noch nicht eingebaut sind. Außerdem fehlt noch das Feintuning an der Engine, dass sehr wahrscheinlich gegen Ende der Beta vorgenommen wird.
Das Leute wie du, die WoW spielende Mongos sind, das nicht verstehen ist mir klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (2. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist ja erschreckend,selbst wer das Spiel nur von Bildern kennt,wie kann nur sagen dass die Grafik besser ist als WoW.Oh Gott.



Ich glaub die Kernaussage ging irgendwie zwischen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht fasse ich mal zusammen: du fragst dich nun also wie jemand nur behaupten könnte WAR hätte eine bessere Grafik als WoW? Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass WAR eine komplett andere Atmosphäre als WoW anstrebt und vermittelt. WAR ist vielleicht atmosphärisch gesehen mit Gothic vergleichbar ... geht ganz gut in diese Richtung Gothic I-III und das ist auch das was sehr viele MMO Fans mehr anspricht als die gute Comic / Manga Grafik. Die Comic Grafik Fans werden wohl eher auf Releases von Spielen wie HelloKitty Online warten da ihr Genre hiermit sehr gut bedient wird. Aber WAR mit WoW Grafik zu vergleichen macht soviel Sinn wie einen Thriller mit einer Komödie zu vergleichen.

Aktzeptiert einfach: sie sind grundverschieden und das ist 1. so beabsichtigt und 2. auch sehr gut so.

Wenn dir die WAR Grafik nicht zusagt kannst du ja weiterhin die pink bunte WoW Welt geniesen ohne zwanghaft zu versuchen den anderen klarzumachen, dass du doch im Grunde Recht hast und WoW > all ... es gibt auch ein Nebeneinander / Miteinander und nicht nur ein Gegeneinander. Tolleranz gehört zu den Dingen die nicht angeboren und wohl sehr schwer zu lernen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir julius (2. März 2008)

Ich finde das spiel sollte ruckelfrei laufen und keine hammer grafik haben...


----------



## Teatron (2. März 2008)

Beta hin oder her, fehlende Licht/Schatten-Effekte die noch kommen sollen - wen interessierts? Ich kann nur das beurteilen was es jetzt gibt und da find ich die Grafik von WAR nicht so toll.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2008)

also wenn ich mir so das Schattenmondtal anschaue und den Black temple kann ich zwar nicht behaupten das WoW bunt ist, aber WoW ist natürlich karikiert, während WAR es eben auf eine real-look abzielt. Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, lässt sich eh erst nach release sagen.

WAR kann besser aussehen, wenn allerdings weiterhin an manchen Stellen so schlampig gearbeitet wird, dann wird es zwar grafisch höherwertiger, aber unstimmiger sein.
So woher beziehe ich nun meine Aussage: fast alle Objekte, die irgendwelche Statuen darstellen bei den Zwergen z.B. sind ohne Maserung in der Textur. Einfach nur ei großes, graues Gebilde. Unreal. Wenn die Engine in der Richtung etwas reales erzielen will, dann braucht der Stein noch ne Maserung. Ansonsten fallen solche Objekte aus der Landschaft/Gestaltung.

Und @kresse: Danke, das du mal wieder bewiesen hast, das selbst Mongos wie du zu WAR dürfen. Sehr traurig. Hoffentlich begegenen wir uns nie als Feinde, denn sonst wirst du wohl oder übel eins auf die ... naja, das Wort reimt sich auf deinen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... kriegen.


----------



## Varccars (2. März 2008)

ok ganz klar War wird ne bessere grafik als wow haben.
aber meine frage ist, wie wird sich AOC im vergleich zu den beiden zeigen^^


----------



## Draco1985 (2. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir so das Schattenmondtal anschaue und den Black temple kann ich zwar nicht behaupten das WoW bunt ist, aber WoW ist natürlich karikiert, während WAR es eben auf eine real-look abzielt. Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, lässt sich eh erst nach release sagen.
> 
> WAR kann besser aussehen, wenn allerdings weiterhin an manchen Stellen so schlampig gearbeitet wird, dann wird es zwar grafisch höherwertiger, aber unstimmiger sein.
> So woher beziehe ich nun meine Aussage: fast alle Objekte, die irgendwelche Statuen darstellen bei den Zwergen z.B. sind ohne Maserung in der Textur. Einfach nur ei großes, graues Gebilde. Unreal. Wenn die Engine in der Richtung etwas reales erzielen will, dann braucht der Stein noch ne Maserung. Ansonsten fallen solche Objekte aus der Landschaft/Gestaltung.



Woher nimmst du die (falsche) Ansicht, dass WAR auf einen "Real-Look" abzieht? WAR oder Warhammer insgesamt sind nicht weniger Comichaft als WoW, der "Zeichenstil" des Comics ist nur anders.


----------



## Jouma (3. März 2008)

Die Grafik ist doch scheiß egal, hauptsache das Gameplay usw. ist gut.
Tetris oder Super Mario haben auch keine tolle Grafik macht mir aber heute noch spaß^^


----------



## Valinar (4. März 2008)

Na ich denke das die Grafik besser wird als bei WoW was aber nicht heißt das sie stimmiger ist.
Von den Ingame bildern die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe kann ich nicht sagen das sie mich wirklich umhauen was die Grafik angeht.
Es stimmt zwar das die Grafik nach der beta nochmal verbessert wird allerdings hat sie bei den wenigstens spielen noch große sprünge gemacht.
Ich denke das WAR mit der Grafik zwischen WoW und lotro landet allerdings mit mehr tendenz zu lotro.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik gut,so wie man es von den Warhammer spielen kennt(Mark of Chaos etc.) und finde sie ähnelt der von HdRO.Ich freu mich auch jeden fall darauf,mal etwas realistischere grafik zusehen zubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

